# Browning A-bolt II Long Range Hunter - Fluted Barrell



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

http://utahguns.com/category/306/Rifles/listings/43311/Rare-Browning-A-Bolt-LR-Fluted-7mm.html

Asking $1,500

The Browning A-Bolt II Long Range Hunter is a bolt-action hunting rifle chambered in 7mm Rem. Mag. What makes the Long Range Hunter different from other A-Bolt models is it's longer and heavier to support magnum loads for long-range shooting. And it has a distinctive gray laminate stock with checkering on the pistol grip and fore-end.

The A-Bolt's action is known for its smooth reloading capabilities. It has three locking lugs that secure it in place and provide it with a short 60-degree bolt throw.

Other features include a free-floated barrel, Browning's Top Tang safety, which places the safety on the back of the pistol grip where the action-hands thumb naturally falls, and an adjustable four-pound trigger.
This gun is in extremely good shape with less than 50 rounds fired through it. I am getting more into bow hunting and don't have a need for this rifle any more. It is topped with a Vortex Viper Scope 4×16 30mm. I'm willing to deal without the scope as well if that's of interest to you. Please call or text 801-865-1633 and come see the rifle, it's definitely unique and a one of a kind shooter that will make your buddies jealous at elk camp.

More Specs:

Capacity:
3

Sights:
None

Features:
Target crown; adjustable trigger; top-tang safety; free-floated barrel; and recoil pad

Action:
Bolt

Stock:
Gray laminate

Material/Finish:
Steel/matte stainless

Scope:
Drilled and tapped for scope mounts

Weight:
8.3 pounds

Barrel Length:
26″

Twist:
1 in 9.5″

Length of Pull:
13.6″

Overall Length:
46.75″

Drop at Comb:
0.6″

Drop at Heel:
0.5″


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

**Sale Pending**


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Sold


----------

